# Christmas Shopping Year-Round



## Leann (Apr 26, 2022)

Starting off with a disclaimer...I hate shopping. I don't mean grocery shopping but shopping just to spend money. I don't like to browse stores generally but I do make an exception when I'm visiting a town or country that is new to me. Most of the time, if I buy something, it's for someone else. The only exceptions are silk scarves and leather handbags. I love both. But it has to be something particularly striking for me to buy either of those for myself.

I enjoy Christmas as much as any other holiday. The real joy for me is giving gifts to all of the little ones in my life (grand kids, grand nieces and nephews and children of a good friend). There are 14 of them in all and they range in age from 4 yrs to 13 yrs. Their personalities and the things they like are diverse and I have so much fun finding interesting things for them.

In order to accomplish this, I shop year-round. Their parents can (and do) buy them the current toy or electronic. I try to find the unusual stuff (and something not made in China...no offense intended to anyone). This is one of the reasons I enjoy traveling so much. I love seeing the sites and also get a kick out of finding something one of the children will like. I've already started gathering gifts for Christmas 2022


----------



## Remy (Apr 26, 2022)

I think that's an excellent way to go. I don't buy gifts and we didn't have Christmas growing up but the last couple of years I troll the thrift stores like crazy for holiday decor. Some weeks I was at PAWS 3 times because they were always putting new items out.

I don't like to shop much except thrift stores. Not even grocery shop. Though I don't mind WINCO too much in the morning when it's not crowded and I can take my time.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 27, 2022)

In pre-Covid (and hopefully post Covid) times we did a lot of travelling round the UK and Europe.  We are always on the lookout for small, interesting items that would make good birthday or Christmas gifts.  Sometimes it's a problem remembering what we've got tucked away.


----------



## Leann (Apr 28, 2022)

Same here, @Capt Lightning. I was in Ireland earlier this month and got some interesting things for the children. I have another international trip planned for later this year and hope to continue to find unusual things for the kids. They always get a kick out of it.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 28, 2022)

Don't like shopping and hate Christmas even more.  Last Christmas I celebrated by not putting up any lights, not even playing one Christmas song (even thought I have 18 CDs of Christmas music), nor did I put up that tree.  Call me "Scrooge" but I just love doing my own thing.  A lot of older women say that "they are finished with men."  I say, "I'm finished with Christmas."

If I ever make it to Alaska, there is one place I will definitely I will never visit.  That place is called "North Pole."  I prefer to see the glaciers and those big brown bears.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2022)

We do "Christmas" shopping year round....especially for the little Great Grandkids.  When at the stores, if we see something they would like, we get it and set it aside.  By the time Christmas rolls around, we usually have plenty of presents ready, without having to fight the crowds doing their Last Minute shopping.


----------



## Kika (May 3, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Don't like shopping and hate Christmas even more.  Last Christmas I celebrated by not putting up any lights, not even playing one Christmas song (even thought I have 18 CDs of Christmas music), nor did I put up that tree.  Call me "Scrooge" but I just love doing my own thing.  A lot of older women say that "they are finished with men."  I say, "I'm finished with Christmas."
> 
> If I ever make it to Alaska, there is one place I will definitely I will never visit.  That place is called "North Pole."  I prefer to see the glaciers and those big brown bears.


You just reminded me of my brother.  The same eventual dislike of Christmas. When his house was the only one in the neighborhood without christmas light's,  the neighbors were dropping hints. He put one large, red christmas light attached to the porch light.


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

I only buy for great-grandchildren, everyone else gets money.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 3, 2022)

Kika said:


> You just reminded me of my brother.  The same eventual dislike of Christmas. When his house was the only one in the neighborhood without christmas light's,  the neighbors were dropping hints. He put one large, red christmas light attached to the porch light.


It isn't that I don't like "the celebration of the birth of Christ."  I don't like the 2 months of crazy advertising, the shop, shop, shop until you drop idea, the competition who has the most lights on the street, the 2 months of often very bad Christmas music, the huge credit card debt that most people who can't afford it end up with it, etc.  Come on; Christmas is only 1 day and everyone seems to go insane for 2 months.  Then most people get drunk and end up in family fights.  They open up presents of things that a lot of people don't really like and that soon ends up at garage sales or in landfills.  

Then there are all those lies told to kids about some fat guy living up in the North Pole!  I'm telling you, now that the kids are long grown up and gone, give me a good episode of "Gunsmoke" any night rather than this madness that society forces on us.  It just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Kika (May 3, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> It isn't that I don't like "the celebration of the birth of Christ."  I don't like the 2 months of crazy advertising, the shop, shop, shop until you drop idea, the competition who has the most lights on the street, the 2 months of often very bad Christmas music, the huge credit card debt that most people who can't afford it end up with it, etc.  Come on; Christmas is only 1 day and everyone seems to go insane for 2 months.  Then most people get drunk and end up in family fights.  They open up presents of things that a lot of people don't really like and that soon ends up at garage sales or in landfills.
> 
> Then there are all those lies told to kids about some fat guy living up in the North Pole!  I'm telling you, now that the kids are long grown up and gone, give me a good episode of "Gunsmoke" any night rather than this madness that society forces on us.  It just doesn't make any sense to me.


OMG that is just too funny, but also very true.  What you just wrote could have come from my brother's mouth.  Too bad he is not with us today to read it.


----------



## Remy (May 5, 2022)

I was watching the live cams for Leavenworth Washington during the holidays. It was fun. Lots of people and snow.


----------

